# [compilation]Problème d'installation Libssh2 après réinstall

## celia07

Bonjour,

Je sais, j'utilise Gentoo. Mais je suis habitué à son mode de fonctionnement qui m'est quand même bien pratique à mes yeux.

Donc, cela fait deux ans que j'ai pas réinstallé ma dedibox, maintenant que je l'ai réinstallé, j'ai un gros soucis.

Alors tout d'abord j'ai utilisé ce tutorial: http://forum.ovh.com/showpost.php?p=301054&postcount=2

Avec les dernières version de la libssh2 que j'ai trouvé ici: http://www.libssh2.org/

Et la dernière version de ssh2 que j'ai trouvé ici : http://pecl.php.net/package/ssh2

Mais quand j'arrive à l'étape :  *Quote:*   

> ./phpize && ./configure --with-php-config=/usr/local/php5/bin/php-config --with-ssh2 && make 

 

Une erreur s'affiche : 

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6b, but the
> 
> libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.
> 
> libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6b
> ...

 

Ma solution, downgrader libtool ! Sur mon ancienne installation j'étais à la version 1.5.22. Je décide donc de la chercher et je l'ai d'ailleurs trouvé ici : 

http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/libtool/

Mon problème est qu'après je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, vous avez une idée de comment downgrader libtool?

Merci de vos réponses  :Smile: ,

----------

## guilc

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser les packages de la distribution ?

libssh2 ainsi que le module pecl ssh2 sont tous 2 dans portage !

Mais sinon, pour régénérer le configure pour corriger ton erreur, lance "autoreconf" avant le ./configure

----------

